# Should I buy my boots online?



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to buy boots for the upcoming winter in Australia, and I'm thinking of buying boots now online, should I risk a bad boot size for less cash?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

first question I would ask is can you return them? If not ask yourself would you be willing to gamble that money to only loose it, and then have to spend more money to get what you actually need :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Bray said:


> I'm going to buy boots for the upcoming winter in Australia, and I'm thinking of buying boots now online, should I risk a bad boot size for less cash?


In short no.
I am an aussie and I buy all my gear from the US with the exception of my first pair of boots. I bought them local and paid AU$380 for the same boots I could have got for US$200 online but boots are one thing you cant get wrong and return postage is a killer. 
When my boots had worn out I simply bought the same brand,same size from the states.
Buy anything from the states, just dont risk it with your first pair of boots.
PS if you are looking for a board I have about 4 for sale in syd with minimal use. Send me a pm.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

no no no no no no no no


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought about that too when buying boots, but it is always great to get the advice of real professionals when trying them if something doesn't feel or fit quite right. They can also give you input boot suggestions that maybe you wouldn't have thought of. Take this for what it is worth as I don't know your experience level in picking out gear, especially the ever important boots. Also you are supporting your local shop and not spending money twice. I might order them though if I was ordering the same boot.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

If possible I'm always a fan of supporting local shops, but if you're hellbent on buying your boots online (like maybe the online deals are insaaaaane on the boots you want), do yourself a favor and go to a shop that carries the boot you want and try them on then go home and get the boots that fit on line. Boot sizes for brands can be very particular and nothing will detract from your riding more than having an poorly fitting boot.
However, a lot of local shops do a pretty good job of keeping up with the online sites in terms of price. Plus if you go to your local shops the people there (if it's a good and knowledgeable shop) can do things like give you hands on advice for what kind of gear is appropriate for you, maybe they'll heat mold your boots, some shops might even be able to give you a little discount if you're friendly with the people there.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

When I bought my boots online I just did research on boots that had the flex I wanted. Then I ordered 3 sizes from Salty Peaks and returned the ones that didn't fit. Most places you only pay like $5-10 for a return label. It's worth it for the convenience imo. 

Besides my local shops had hardly any stock in by January, so I would have been stuck with some ugly ass single boas that didn't fit quite right.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

He is in Australia guys. Return postage is around $80 and retail prices here are about 180% of the US retail price. 
PS I strongly disagree with trying on boots locally and then buying them online, if you use the shop to try them on and you like them, buy them. Dont fuck the shop by walking out and buying online, its bad karma.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Bray said:


> I'm going to buy boots for the upcoming winter in Australia, and I'm thinking of buying boots now online, should I risk a bad boot size for less cash?


No.











1234567890


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey, I agree with you that if possible buy your gear from the shop, but if you're already set on buying boots online, I don't see any reason why you're fucking the shop to go in a try on a pair or two. It's better for everyone than not even go to the shop in the first place. 
At least if you go in to try on the boots, you win by getting to make sure the boots you were checking out actually fit, and the shop wins because they're getting you in the door, and you're probably walking around and browsing the goods, which you would have never done if you just went straight to an online purchase. Chances are, even though you don't buy their boots, you'll spot some wax you need, or maybe a cool new facemask or beanie and make an impulse buy. Also if you go in there and the shop treats you well and you see some good gear for reasonable prices, you might consider going back there to purchase other items in the future. Only downside for the shop is that an employee has to grab a pair of 10.5s and maybe a pair of 10s from the back. What is that like 5 min?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

zealandblack said:


> do yourself a favor and go to a shop that carries the boot you want and try them on then go home and get the boots that fit on line.


If you try on boots in a shop and they fit you really should buy them there. If enough people use the local shop as a fitting room then purchase online you'll end up without a local shop.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Rufus said:


> If you try on boots in a shop and they fit you really should buy them there. If enough people use the local shop as a fitting room then purchase online you'll end up without a local shop.


I agree, especially after seeing a handful of shops close up in my area. By no means am I saying that online shopping is the main cause, but it certainly doesn't help.

Building a relationship with local vendors also really helps if you have issues with anything you buy. For example, I run a freelance photography business and my $5k camera broke. The circuit board got completely fried and the charge was going to be about $500 to replace it. Since I got it second hand, there technically was no warranty. Well, I handed it over to my local vendor who I bought it from, they shipped it to Nikon, and talked them into putting a brand new circuit board free of charge. In the mean time, they gave me a loaner camera and didn't charge me a dime.


----------

